# Aqua Clear 500 question..Carbon??



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

HI... I just bought 3 Aqua Clear 500's for my 180 that I am setting up next weekend.... I have read on here that the carbon isn't really needed... Other than the foam block do you guys suggest something else instead of the carbon? Or should I just stick with what is included? Thanks Jake


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

use the carbon, i do. otherwise you will just be using a foam sponge and it wouldn't be enough filtration. who told you not to use carbon?
wes


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Yes use the carbon. It is a important part of your filter.


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

I was thinking that I should use carbon too but I read acouple of posts down in this section that carbon isn't really needed? The topic was Carbon limits.. I thought it sounded strange. I will stick with the Carbon. Thanks for the help. Jake


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Carbon does nothing to keep your tank cycle alive... It's used to remove unwanted chemicals (metals, medicines etc. and tanins) from the water. It never harms to use it however, just don't use it as the main component for your filtration.
The most important part of filtration is biofiltration (the tank's cycle) though, and therefore you'll need filter media with a very large surface area (bioballs, poreous [sp?] bio-filtermass etc.), which the nitrifying bacteria can colonize...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey Wes, 
I said I dont use it. Does not mean I am against its use, just that I dont use it in my filters. In my AC500's I just use 2 sponges. My reason for this whether correct or not is that when I clean the filter, I rinse one sponge out and leave the other so I dont loose too much bacteria and reverse the order at the next cleaning.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> My reason for this whether correct or not is that when I clean the filter, I rinse one sponge out and leave the other so I dont loose too much bacteria and reverse the order at the next cleaning.


 Jeff, you should use EHFISUBSTRAT by Eheim or something similar: it's specifically designed to 'carry' bacteria growth, with a huge surface area (they talk about With over 450 ml per litre, or 22, 000sq. ft. per lmp. gal. / 18, 3000 sq. ft. per U.S. gal.): see here (scroll down a little...).
I doubt filter pads or sponges have enough surface area to maintain proper amounts of bacteria...

Just an idea :smile:


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Jonas, 
Thanks for your consern







:smile:

I use 2 AC500's on my 72 gallon and have never had a problem keeping ammonia and nitrites at 0.

I have thought about your suggestion before as I use 3 eheim canasters on my 125, but this method is so easy to clean and has worked for over a year. I subscribe to the "if it aint broke dont fix it" theory.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> I subscribe to the "if it aint broke dont fix it" theory.


 I hear ya


----------

